# Got a Webber Kettle !!



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a webber kettle grill smoker from my pa- in -law. he never cokked on it so it is new, now from you kettle cookin smokeaholics, do you like these grill/smokers , ???  im not much on leaving things the way they come so what mods should i go for first??


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

The webber kettles don't really need mods IMO.   

Congrats on the score!


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks fatback, ill incorparate the kettle into my july 4th smokeout, maybe try the smoked sausages and the burgers on it while the spare ribs and chicken leg quarters are in the custom Black Jack electric, have a great day friend


----------



## fatback joe (Jul 1, 2008)

You too, Sir.

Don't forget to check back though, someone may have some mods that make a great product even better.


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 1, 2008)

All you need is the offset coal rails and some lump and your good to go.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks fatback, ill keep check on it , with all the people addicted to smokin on here, someone has probably figured out a mod or two, thanks friend


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

icruzen, my friend, whats exactlty is this offset coal rail?   lump would be / premium lump charcoal?
     thanks for your help


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 1, 2008)

check this out. If I didn't have so many smokers I'd get one myself:

http://smokenator.com/

-rob


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a Smokenator for my Weber and like it!!  It makes smoking meat much easier.  I've not had to make any mods to my weber other than that.  I've gone 6 hours without adding fuel while maintaining temps.  Get one, you wont be sorry!


----------



## woodruff (Jul 1, 2008)

Yankee Rob , the smokenator is awsome looking, ill have to budget that in soon, definately have to try a turkey in it when i get one for the weber kettle, thanks for the link friend


----------



## woodruff (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok gang, i opened the weber kettle lid and seen things i never seen in a charcoal grill, some kind of propeller thang under the grate, and i assume the aluminum  cylinder just under the kettle is for the charcoal, ill give it a test run Thurs. evening so i dont go into the 4th cookout blind,  would still like some more insight on the grill from yall, thanks friends


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think the metal container is for the ashes and the propeller thingy is to move the ashes from the bottom ofthe kettle to the container.


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know what more insight to provide.  If you don't have the coal rails or the Smokenator, push the coals to each side and put your meat in the middle.  Place a pan of water between the coals and start cooking.  I put a turkey fryer temp through the top vents to help keep an eye on the temp.  Leave the top vents open and adjust temp with the bottom vents.  What if any further questions you might have just ask.


----------



## memphisbud (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds like you've got the gold model.  I've been cooking on mine for years.  The propeller thing is the ash remover, move the handle back and forth, and all the ashes fall through the slots into the catcher.....one of the best inventions I've ever seen.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As far as smoking, pile on one side, meat on the other for indirect dry, or do the 2 sides of a little charcoal, with a waterpan (1/2 sized throw away aluminum chafing dishes work great, you can get 30 of them at Costco for about 8 bucks).  I do both of these methods with great results.  Just remember to put the flip up part of the grate over the coals if you do the 2 side method so you can add wood or coal easily.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks guys for the info, i have a stainless steel bowl i can fill with water and place in the center , ill try some leg quarters and a few chops tomorrow evening,   Is the cook times with the kettle about the same as a regular charcoal grill ?? ill  stick a wireless temp probe in the top to check temp ranges, thanks for all your help guys


----------



## gooose53 (Jul 2, 2008)

If your trying to smoke vs grill your times would be longer.


----------



## deltadude (Jul 2, 2008)

I have done a lot of smoking in my weber kettle, pork butt/shoulder, ribs, brisket, etc.  I use one digital remote probe, and my gas weber's dial thermometer.  I use cork plugs with holes drilled and insert the plugs in the top vent to hold the probe and the dial.  The probe can at first be used at grate level then later in the meat, the weber dial has a 6" stem, and that is almost down to grate level.

I have played with several methods of charcoal, from starting with a heap in the starter can then adding unlit charcoal, now I use a electric hot plate with an old heavy duty pot and I throw the charcoal I want to add in the pot to get lit.  I think adding unlit charcoal gives off some chemicals that can affect food.  However for years before the internet, I did this for in-direct turkeys and never noticed it.

Smoking with a weber kettle requires a lot of tending.  It's hard getting the temps right.  I pre-heat to about 250-300 before adding meat.  Then I start closing the bottom vents until achieve the desired temp range 225-250.  The bottom vents on my model each close individually.  I always keep the vent close to the charcoal closed and adjust the other two.  One way to prevent losing all the heat when adding wood or charcoal, instead of pulling the lid completely off, slide the lid and rest on tray, and quickly add wood or charcoal.  I have the hinge open always to do this quickly when opening lid.

Don't forget to either use drip pans or line the inside with  alum. foil.  You can also use alum tray with water, like a water smoker, but I'm not sure how effective this works, since the heat source isn't directly under the water pan.

I now happily own a MES and no longer worry about temp control, and get sleep now when cooking in the wee hours.

Hope this helps...

I fashioned my own smokenator out of a heavy duty baking tray.  Note, this was done one night in the wee hours in haste, I have been using it for a couple of years, always intending to improve it, but never did.



*You must have the newer top grate that has the flip up sides so you can easily add charcoal and wood.

Step One:  Use a tape measure and the approx. length necessary to push through both grills and and still clear once the lid is on the kettle.  My length is 13"

Step Two: Cut a 1/4 " about 7.5" or 8" up the center.  This is so you can insert through top grill.  You will notice my cut is too wide.  This was a result of too much beer.



*I insert my tray at an angle 1 row behind the top grate hinge, and angle down toward the charcoal grate two rows in toward the center.  If you insert tray straight the width of tray is two wide.  I wanted to insert tray as close to hinge as possible, leaving me maximum cooking space.

Step Three:  Measure the bottom grate opening.  The bottom charcoal grate on my kettle has two center cross supports about 1.5" apart.  The side opening is the one you will measure, measure same from outside of baking tray toward center and mark (less 1/4 to 1/2"), do same on other side of tray.  Now cut out between the two marks about 1" high.

Now test your cuts, trim where necessary, make sure lid sits on kettle without touching tray.

Because my cuts were so bad after I insert through top grate I wrap the tray with several wraps of alum. foil and then insert into charcoal grate.  This forces the heat around the sides and top.


----------



## woodruff (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks delta dude for all the info and pictures, i still have some scrape stainless in the shop, ill fashion me a deltadueanator by  pictures and measurements  , thanks agin, if i can get my home PC up and running agin , ill post some picts once im done,  ill even try and cut out ( no beer )  the deltadudeanator  for the water cup. thanks agin friend and to all who have helped with this post


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 2, 2008)

vary sweet deltaDude! One thing I will add is to be sure you are not using galvanized sheet metal as it is coated with zinc which makes poisonous gas when heated.

-rob


----------



## deltadude (Jul 2, 2008)

The tray I used is commercial grade stainless baking tray, got it about 12 years ago at costco.  The ones that are sold today are not as heavy and may be a different material.


----------



## 1jonnyz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll make this short and sweet... the Smokenator is well worth the money!!  It's awesome that I can take the perfect grill and turn it into an awesome smoker for $50.00!!  The Smokenator works really well, you won't be sorry.


----------



## deltadude (Aug 1, 2008)

No one is knocking the smokenator, In fact I considered buying one to replace my cut baking tray setup, which I have used for years.  Instead I have replaced my weber kettle mod with a MES, as you are happy with your smokenator, I like my smoking upgrade too. :)


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 1, 2008)

My 2 cents - I didn't see your post knocking the Smokenator....you made an interesting mod and didn't pay $50 (if I was smarter I might have done the same thing).  That's what it's all about....sharing knowledge!!


----------



## wutang (Aug 1, 2008)

My brother is law has a Weber kettle and has been wanting to get into smoking ever since I got my smoker.  I just emailed him the link to the smokenator.  He is gonna love it.


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm with you Wutang on the smokenator.....I've had mine for I guess over a year now......works great.


----------



## solar (Aug 1, 2008)

I love my Webber Kettle's, I have never seen the Smokenator before, I wish I had though.  I've cooked many turkey's on them, like was mentioend before, place a drip pan in the center and do indirect cooking with the lid on.  The gold series kettle is the best, the flip up sides on the cooking grate make it so easy to add charcoal or wood, and the ash pan is the best invention ever, no ashes blowing all over the porch and clean up is easy.


----------

